# Do anyone know this??



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

We went to look for a gun that s suit for me. We came to a gun that we arent familiar with. Do anyone know about this kind gun thats made from Charles Daley? Are they any good or what??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

We all probably need some more information from you.

What kind of gun? O/U, pump? etc..

What will you be using it for? waterfowl, skeet, sporting clays, pheasants?

Who is it for? you, your spouse, your kid?

I have a 13 yr old shooting a single shot Charles Daly for trap and he loves it, but doesn't use it for hunting. Trap only.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

okay, it was pump. we were looking for 20 gage pump for waterfowl hunting... and its for me. We tried to look at adults and they were too big for me since i am small person. I use the youth size.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Dakota Lady, Try looking into a beretta 3901 20 gauge. This is a wonderful shotgun! It comes with stock spacers to ensure a good length of pull and shims for an adjustable stock height for a good sight picture.
I would also look into a Benelli ultra light 24 inch barrel a 6 lbs gun now offered in the 20 gauge. Both guns are autos the beretta is about $675,and the benelli is $1249.99 My 2cents. Magnum


----------



## bornwise (Oct 8, 2007)

Dakota Lady a buddy of mine won a Charles Daley that looked good and took it on a goose hunt. On the third shot the trigger broke off. Got it fixed and happened again on the fifth shot


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

magnum3.5 said:


> Dakota Lady, Try looking into a beretta 3901 20 gauge. This is a wonderful shotgun! It comes with stock spacers to ensure a good length of pull and shims for an adjustable stock height for a good sight picture.
> I would also look into a Benelli ultra light 24 inch barrel a 6 lbs gun now offered in the 20 gauge. Both guns are autos the beretta is about $675,and the benelli is $1249.99 My 2cents. Magnum


I bought this gun for a female several years back at Gander moutain. We never had any problems with it. I think it was like $400. Great. Gun. That is what I would recommend to any female.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Umm what do u think of Mossberg? I cant afford over 600 dollar for gun because i am going to college soon. I tried Remington 870 express but I dont like the handle because it too big for my hand. Any brand gun will do good for me at good reasonable price? I looked Mossberg gun with pump and it cost 275 dollar. Its new gun. Have you ever had trouble with Mossberg gun before? :sniper:


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

You have a real challenge. A gun that will fit you correctly is likely to cost bore than you wish to spend. The gun you need is one that is designed for a youth or lady, the Beretta 3901, as an example. It would at least come close to fitting you.

Most guns have stocks that are designed for an _average_ man. This average guy is 5' 10" tall and weighs 160 pounds. A stock on such a gun will be too long for you and will have a grip that will not allow you to reach the trigger without sliding you hand up and forward on the guns pistol grip.

Just as bad is the level of the top surface of the stock, the comb. It will be too far below the level of the gun's rib to allow you to see over the gun's action with your cheek snugly placed on the stock.

The final insult with a man's gun is getting jabbed in the chest every time the gun fires. This is caused by the bottom of the recoil pad or butt sticking out too far. It can be re-cut and changed but is something that a gunsmith or stock fitter will have to do.

You will have to raise your cheek off the stock and be rewarded with a good smack to your cheek every time you fire the gun.

The best solution if you want to hit anything would be to find a gun designed for smaller shooters. The stocks on most pump guns can be shortened and the angle of the end of the stock, the butt can be changed to avoid its poking holes in your chest, the top of the stock can be raised by padding it but you will be stuck with a grip that is too large.

Nothing practical can be done to allow your finger to reach the trigger other than sliding your hand up and forward. Doing this, however, makes pulling the trigger much more difficult and can make timing your shots more difficult.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dakota Lady said


> I cant afford over 600 dollar for gun because i am going to college soon.


This is an easy solution. Remington 11-87 youth model. $549 at Scheels. Composite stock and forearm works great for waterfowl.

Both Magnum 3.5 and I teach a youth shotgun program in the summer and we have started kids out on this particular gun. In fact, I will probably start my son on this gun as well.

If money wasn't an option, I would second the Berretta 3901 20 gauge. My wife loves to shoot this gun, but putting you into a money bracket points you to the 11-87.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

live2hunt said:


> Dakota Lady said
> 
> 
> > I cant afford over 600 dollar for gun because i am going to college soon.
> ...


I think I got the 3901 20 gauge for around $400 or $450 something like that. Like someone else said it somes with a removable spacer so you can shorten the stock and inch. it works really nice.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

GUESS WHAT!!! We just bought a pump 20 gage Mossberg. Its brand new and a good price. It fits me really good. I like this Mossberg in another city and decided to wait. Then we went to a small town which has Mossberg without knowing it was Mossberg. I tried it to see if it fit and i just love the feel of it. Turned out to be Mossberg again. I have noticed that, i called city to city the pawns, gun shops.... all they ever told me that 20 gages are gone. SOLD SOLD SOLD boy that sound so popular to have 20 gage. So i hope this Mossberg is good. Anyone disagree?? had bad experience on this??? something i should be aware of?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Great. Have fun and be safe.

:beer:


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Thanx!!! I WILL!!! I m looking forward to this saturday to hunt for pheasants!! I will let u know how it goes!!!!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dakota Lady said:


> Thanx!!! I WILL!!! I m looking forward to this saturday to hunt for pheasants!! I will let u know how it goes!!!!! :beer:


Take a bunch of pics in the field so you can post them back on here!

Good Luck!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

SURE WILL AND PLAN TO!!!! To have a memory on my first day hunting!!!!!! BOY I am soooo exciting feel like a dog tail swing so hard wanting to go NOW!! but its not open till Oct 13th!!!!!!
AROOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mossbergs are sturdy guns. Maybe not quite the quality of some of the others but I have not heard of any major problems. I'm curious did you try out a winchester 1300 youth model? The forend is slimmer than the 870, in the forward position is a little closer to the shooter and seems to have a shorter stroke. When I bought a gun for my son I looked at the 870 , Mossberg and Winchester and found the Win to be a better fit though the action wasn't quite as smooth.

Good luck with the Mosberg. As a side note mosberg barrels are cheap and if you decide you want to deer hunt a slug barrel can be had very reasonable.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Most popular designs of shotguns are available in youth models. Please look around more. I think you can do better than a Charles Daly.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry, I missed the post where you said that you had bought the Mossberg. Congratulations! You have one of the most reliable pumps made.


----------

